# My Children



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

here are my new boys.... love all three 










Beretta 92FS (italy) 9mm
Beretta Cx4 Storm 9mm
Walther P22 22cal


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

Very nice! I shot a P22 last weekend, in fact. A wonderful .22 indeed.


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

P22 is probably my favorite of them all. so smooth, and eats any amo no problem. pretty damn accurate to i might add


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking bunch you got there. Good luck with them.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful set of guns there.:smt023


----------

